#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Βίντεο από γέφυρες της Ελλάδας και του κόσμου

## seismic

Εδώ θα παρουσιάζονται βίντεο από τις γέφυρες ανά τον κόσμο.

----------


## seismic

Bay Bridge Projects Closures & Detours
Information Center Bay Bridge History
Εarthquake simulation.
http://www.baybridgeinfo.org/media/v...ons-simulation

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

*National Geographic Rio Antirio Bridge in Greece*

----------


## seismic

*Η μεγαλύτερη υπερθαλάσσια γέφυρα στον κόσμο (Κίνα)*

----------


## seismic

*Mηχανημα τερας που χτιζει γεφυρες στην Κινα*

----------


## seismic



----------


## seismic

Η μεγαλύτερη και ψηλότερη γέφυρα στον κόσμο άνοιξε το Σάββατο για το κοινό στα όρη του Ζανγκτζιατζιέ στη Κεντρική Κίνα.
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/...ei-iliggo-fwto

----------


## seismic

*Εκκάρα Φθιώτιδας, εκεί που υλοποιείται ένα τεχνολογικό θαύμα – ΦΩΤΟ*
http://www.mag24.gr/ekkara-fthiotida...o-thavma-foto/

----------


## seismic

http://www.arup.com/projects/sola_fo...mpaign=Project
The bridge’s design is both visually arresting yet also intended to emerge naturalistically from the rich greenery of the Sola river valley it crosses.

----------

